# WoW Retail Reiter



## Harlev (9. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

 

Ich hab mir mal überlegt ob Ihr nicht vielleicht die Reiter von WoW anpassen wollt.

 

Der "WoW Classic" Reiter zeigt wie zu erwarten nur News über WoW Classic an.

Der "WoW Reiter" hingegen zeigt nicht wie man erwarten würde dann nur News zum neuen WoW, also zu Retail und Shadowlands an.

 

Es ist zwar nett gemeint, aber wenn man sich nicht für Classic interessiert dann wird man trotzdem damit genervt. 

Wäre es nicht sinnvoller drei Reiter für jeweils "Retail", "Shadowlands" und "Classic" zu machen?

Oder wenigstens das neue WoW (also Retail und Shadowlands) von Classic zu trennen, da es an sich zwei unterschiedliche Games sind die miteinander nichts zutun haben.

 

Wünsche euch noch ein schönes Wochenende 

 

Harlev


----------



## ZAM (10. August 2020)

Hallo,

 

vielen Dank für dein Feedback. 

Das ist gar nicht so einfach, sonst hast du irgendwann X Buttons nur für WoW-Themen im oberen Bereich und das ist auch nicht in unserem Sinne.

Der WoW-Button führt auf die Kategorie-Seite, in die alles zum Obertheme WoW fließt. Der Classic-Button führt zur Classic-Kategorie. Aber unser System ist bspw. nicht darauf ausgelegt, unter einer Hauptkategorie wie WoW eine Unterkategorie rauszufiltern. Darum taucht beim WoW-Button auch Classic auf. Shadowlands könnte man separat aufrufen, aber dann gäbe es 3 Buttons zum "gleichen Spiel" im Header.

 

Man kann es aber einzeln aufrufen - Nur Shadowlands:

https://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-Shadowlands-Spiel-72321/

 

Gruß

ZAM


----------

